# A very informative visit



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi All 

Today i fell in love with the cockapoo  up until 2 pm we oohed and awwed over cockapoo pictures , but after our very informative visit to Jukee Doodles (massive thanks Julia & Stephen ) we have decided that a cockapoo is definitely the pup for us ! Things that surprised us, we loved the adult cockapoo just as much as the 7 week old puppies (im sure you find that in some breed of dogs that the pups are incredibly cute but as adults there's something lacking ) We loved the feel of the adults coat (not sure what we were expecting it to feel like ) but loved it just the same . There were lots of stuff we liked but i suppose you all know that, seeing as you are all cockapoo owners .. there's just something about them that ticked my box .
We are hopefully going to see a hobby breeder soon for comparison .
Julie x


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

I agree with you, Julia and Stephen give brilliant information about the breed. They are so open and honest about their setup it's a full 'cards on the table' experience that me and the other half really appreciated. 
During our visit we met several adult cockapoos, from returning owners picking up second puppies, which was fortunate for my OH Paul who had never seen one. Everytime I saw one before then I had been alone and he didnt really know why I was so determined to have one! 
The adults are just as stunning as the puppies!
Good luck with your search!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I have never met an adult cockapoo but thats to this forum I was able to see so many beautiful doggies and I fell in love with the breed even before I saw any pups!!

That and my nickname is Poo  it seemed perfect!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

So glad your visit was such a great success Julie, hopefully it won't be too long before your search for your perfect puppy is concluded  Good luck, keep us posted


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I agree the adult poo's are just as cute and cuddly as the puppies !!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

DONNA said:


> I agree the adult poo's are just as cute and cuddly as the puppies !!!!


they are arent they Donna ? im hooked ..


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like you had a really lovely day. How exciting that you have decided a cockapoo is definitely for you. I know how you feel. I researched for ages trying to work out which breed of dog I wanted and when a fell across a cockapoo - that was it. :love-eyes:

Have you put your name down for a JD puppy?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad you had a great cockapoo experience... but then we knew you would... I might pretend to be a new prospective owner just so i can go to JD land for the afternoon .. cockapoo lovers heaven


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Karen, if you go bearing Jaffa Cakes, I'm sure you'd be very welcome


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Sounds like you had a really lovely day. How exciting that you have decided a cockapoo is definitely for you. I know how you feel. I researched for ages trying to work out which breed of dog I wanted and when a fell across a cockapoo - that was it. :love-eyes:
> 
> Have you put your name down for a JD puppy?


 not yet but just composing my email as we speak


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good to hear you are comparing breeders ... there are some great breeders out there in all sizes, big to one off breeders, but also some not so good, and fab news you are cockapoo'ed too .. fabulous breed that is for sure .. do your research and fall in love with your chosen puppy, when you find your chosen breeder xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Glad you had a great cockapoo experience... but then we knew you would... I might pretend to be a new prospective owner just so i can go to JD land for the afternoon .. cockapoo lovers heaven


Kettle's on!! xx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

We had a fabulous time when we went to pick up Cara and instantly fell in love. Fantatic set up at JDs, open, honest, trusting, caring & surrounded by happy dogs. We live 2.5 hours away but would love to bring Cara back one day to meet her brother Yogi. Will bring homemade toblerone cheesecake!!

K xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> Will bring homemade toblerone cheesecake!!


Yummy! Receipe please


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

so glad you fell in love with the cockapoo! i think we would all love to go to JD's for the day, i like the sound of toblerone cheesecake too!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I love cheesecake ... my friend makes Toblerone cheesecake .. I cant visit her too often .. I eat far too much ... oh no you are making me hungry ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

Yum yumthink I would like to try that too  feel very lucky that I'm Only an hour away from jd's


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Kettle's on!! xx


 Be careful, we could all descend on you. It would have to be a big kettle


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Glad you had a great cockapoo experience... but then we knew you would... I might pretend to be a new prospective owner just so i can go to JD land for the afternoon .. cockapoo lovers heaven


Think you may find this hard now that you've publicly revealed your plan !!!

Turi x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Guy's drop me a line to say when you'll be here........chatting to visitors is the only time we get to sit down LOL J xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Guy's drop me a line to say when you'll be here........chatting to visitors is the only time we get to sit down LOL J xx


Julia .... im only an hour away ... now our names on the list ..  might see you again , seems jaffa cakes are favoured ??

julie


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

julieash said:


> Julia .... im only an hour away ... now our names on the list ..  might see you again , seems jaffa cakes are favoured ??
> 
> julie


You're very welcome Julie. if you want a puppy fix.....call  J x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Im counting down the months....yes MONTHS,until my lil sis comes home from Oz and goes through the amazingly exciting journey of being JD'd(she has her name down already for a puppy sometime next summer) So i can go through it all again..... x


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

pixie said:


> Im counting down the months....yes MONTHS,until my lil sis comes home from Oz and goes through the amazingly exciting journey of being JD'd(she has her name down already for a puppy sometime next summer) So i can go through it all again..... x


we are on the spring summer list too!! wow how exciting coming home and a new puppy


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

pixie said:


> Im counting down the months....yes MONTHS,until my lil sis comes home from Oz and goes through the amazingly exciting journey of being JD'd(she has her name down already for a puppy sometime next summer) So i can go through it all again..... x


Does that mean we get you guys for the summer again....but in triplicate this time?.. J xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

OOH yes Becky, you'll be ready for a 2nd pup by next summer


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Im feeling left out!!! Hubbie would like another but im not sure we have the room,must say weve been taking friends dogs for walks along with Buddy at the weekends and he just loves it ,they have so much fun together.....


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Does that mean we get you guys for the summer again....but in triplicate this time?.. J xxx


Absolutely Julia! Im already excited....and would eventually love another one myself(hubby doesnt know this yet) But how cool for the people i love most to share having a poo too,think they are in love with Woodetta,but would like a black and white splodgy one too...dont worry they arent so fixed on one colour as i was!!! and are a little more chilled..lol x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

We've already chosen a name for no 2 haha, won't be for a while yet though


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Sarette said:


> We've already chosen a name for no 2 haha, won't be for a while yet though


What colour would you get??


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> What colour would you get??


i know this answer wasnt meant for me but i thought i would add  we arent that bothered but are hankering after choc , choc sable , choc/white , etc ..whats everyone elses fav colours ? i do get a little bit lost on the colourways knowing whats what  but im sure ill get used to it by looking on here and google images 
julie x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

julieash said:


> i know this answer wasnt meant for me but i thought i would add  we arent that bothered but are hankering after choc , choc sable , choc/white , etc ..whats everyone elses fav colours ? i do get a little bit lost on the colourways knowing whats what  but im sure ill get used to it by looking on here and google images
> julie x


I love all the choccy variations too ... although don't have one! Its quite baffling trying to choose a favourite colour as they are all lovely in their own way. Having chosen and got two, I would say colour isn't the most important factor ... deciding what type of cockapoo and choosing a temperament is important too. I do like looking at all the gorgeous colours though ... mustn't get too greedy or I will have a house full of them!!

Are you choosing a pup right now?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

hi Sue 
we have just put our names on JD's spring/summer12 waiting list , so we have got a little bit of a wait but hopefully it will fly by  we arent to bothered about colour , we just love the adult cockapoo's that jd's breed we have looked at other breeders but the "look" of their adults wasnt what we wanted .... so the waiting game begins 
julie x


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

forgot to add .. im a massive believer in fate .. we emailed Julia and stephen yesterday about going on the list .. today a £200 cheque from the tax office landed on my mat .. in my eyes thats telling me were i need to spend my windfall


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

julieash said:


> hi Sue
> we have just put our names on JD's spring/summer12 waiting list , so we have got a little bit of a wait but hopefully it will fly by  we arent to bothered about colour , we just love the adult cockapoo's that jd's breed we have looked at other breeders but the "look" of their adults wasnt what we wanted .... so the waiting game begins
> julie x


Oh lovely ... good choice ... we got Bess from JD this summer and are delighted with her. Exciting for you, and next spring/summer will come round quickly enough ... keep us posted on your choice! 

Sue x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

julieash said:


> hi Sue
> we have just put our names on JD's spring/summer12 waiting list , so we have got a little bit of a wait but hopefully it will fly by  we arent to bothered about colour , we just love the adult cockapoo's that jd's breed we have looked at other breeders but the "look" of their adults wasnt what we wanted .... so the waiting game begins
> julie x


That sounds like me and Hubby, we loved the look of Buzz and Yum-Yum, and they swung it for us really hehe!

Sue, we fancy a Choc Sable - Hubby wanted a blonde pup, I wanted a chocolate one, so we might be able to compromise with a mix! Although who knows! xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That's the good thing about my hubby not being terribly interested - I get to choose what I want! Having got what I want.....I don't know what colour I'd go for next, let's see what Satin and Silk produce.....


----------

